# Hope has two beautiful daughters



## giorgiob

Hi,

I do not know Czech and I would like to find a translation of the following saying by St. Augustine into Czech:

*“Hope has two beautiful  daughters: anger and  courage; anger at the way things  are, and courage to change them.”*

Could you give me a good translation of this? If there is an official translation (e.g. from Wikipedia or from another source) it would be even better.

Thank you very much in advance
Giorgio


----------



## vianie

The first attempt is: Když objevíme naději, budeme mít dvě roztomilé dcery, hněv a odvahu. Hněv na stav dění věcí a odvahu změnit jej.


----------



## giorgiob

Thank you very much.

 I have found this on the internet, I do not know if it is a good translation or not:

*naděje má dva krásné potomky: opovržení současným stavem světa a odvahu ke změně*

I see that you used dcery which, I suppose, means daughters. So the translation I have found does not correspond exactly to the original.


----------



## bibax

*Potomek* means _offspring_, *opovržení* means _contempt_, not anger.

_“Hope has two beautiful daughters: anger and courage; anger at the way things are, and courage to change them.”

_Translation word by word (nearly):

_*Naděje má dvě krásné dcery, zlost a odvahu; zlost na (současný) stav věcí a odvahu je změnit.*_


----------



## giorgiob

bibax said:


> *Potomek* means _offspring_, *opovržení* means _contempt_, not anger.


I have also found the alternative English version using _offspring_ instead of daughters, and _disdain_ instead of _anger_.
I suppose they are all translations of some Latin original.

Personally, I like _daughters_ more than _offspring_, and _anger_ more than _disdain_ or _contempt_.


----------



## Emys

V církevních textech se používá pojem hněv, to už pak ale nemůžeme mluvit o dcerách, protože na rozdíl od latinského "ira", je hněv maskulinum.


----------

